# How would you go about this...



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am buying a new truck tomorrow and it is between 2 2015 ford v-8 6.2l f-350 xl trucks. I am leaning more towards the truck 1 because it has more basic equipment which personally is better because of salting and such. So my question is which would you choose and also if i go with truck 1 how much should i talk him down? I feel like since i can get truck 2 with a ton more options for only a thousand dollars more i should be able to get truck 1 for less. Thank you for any help you can give me 



Truck 1 Truck 2
Preferred equipment package preferred equipment package
6 speed tranny 6 speed tranny
3.37 elect lock axle- 390 All terrain tires- 125
Xl décor package 3.73 elect lock axle- 390 
10400 gvwr 11,100 gvwr
Electric shift fly- 185 fx4 off road package- 895
Engine block heater power equipment group- 895
Cali emission engine block heater
Snow plow prep- 85 cali emissions 
Spare and tire camper package- 160
12.5 k trailer hitch snow plow package- 85
Center high mount stop lamp spare tire and wheel
Upfitter switches- 125 trailer brake controller- 270
Extra heavy alt- 75 12.5k trailer hitch
Aux audio input jack Telescoping tt mirrors
XL value package- 595 Center high mount stop lamp
quoted price- 29,726 roof clearance lights- 55
Add Steel road wheel 18”-455
Drop in bed liner- 259 Upfitter switches- 125	
Trailer brake controller- 300 Extra heavy duty alternator- 75
3 leaf springs- 750 Aux audio input jack
Total 31,035 XL appearance package- 945
quoted price- 31,312
Add
2 leaf springs- 500
Drop in bedliner- 259
Total- 32,071


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

btw these two trucks are from different stores


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Personally I would buy the one that has the options that I want or else I would regret it if I went strictly with price. Hopefully you will find a decent salesperson that won't try and dazzle you with too much BS (if that's possible).Make an offer on the truck you want and see what happens. Cash talks to a degree. Good luck.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Agreed. But i honestly don't want the power options and such I'd prefer to have the basics of everything because the salt destroys everything but if I can get 3 thousand dollars worth of options for the truck thats only a thousand dollars more than the basic options I mine as well choose the one I'm getting the most for my buck


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

so the choice comes down to getting a mildly optioned brand new truck or a heavily optioned brand new truck. the fact is that decision is entirely up to you. if you're in the position to spend the money on a brand new truck, then i doubt the extra grand or two is really going to make a difference. get what you want and drive it home.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snowplower1;1857442 said:


> I am buying a new truck tomorrow and it is between 2 2015 ford v-8 6.2l f-350 xl trucks. I am leaning more towards the truck 1 because it has more basic equipment which personally is better because of salting and such. So my question is which would you choose and also if i go with truck 1 how much should i talk him down? I feel like since i can get truck 2 with a ton more options for only a thousand dollars more i should be able to get truck 1 for less. Thank you for any help you can give me
> 
> Truck 1 Truck 2
> Preferred equipment package preferred equipment package
> ...


Personally, I can't make heads or tails of what the hell you typed. Heres what I think are important and what I would get IF I were getting another brand new truck for plowing/towing. Manual 4x4 shifter (not the electric shift) heated mirrors (you can thank me for Fords idea of heating the convex mirror!) power windows, remote start. Up fitter switches are nice, a factory trailer brake control is nice. The extra springs are ok but you'll probably be replacing them in 5 years plus they still suck...my 06 was new and I added 2 extra leafs on each side plus a 4 pack of helpers 2 days after I bought it and with a 2 ton v box it still squatted it a ton! The snow plow prep usually comes with whimpy 5200lb front springs which are useless unless your sporting a tiny 7ft plow and if you have AC you already have a heavy duty alt. (I think the fan is about the only difference). As far as gearing...depends what your towing I guess. All the other creature comforts are nice but whatever you typed came up as one long run on sentence so I gave up,lol sorry.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

The salt shouldn't be getting in the cab and destroying interior power options... Either way the truck and the body will go if you let it, but the interior options have no impact from salt... Atleast that's how I read all of this


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What the hell is that post about?


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I would say go for the one that is 1K to 2K more, you will be happier in the end having those extra luxuaries. I have an XLT and there are options that I wish I had now that I thought I didn't need when I bought the truck.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol sorry idk why the post came out weird. It looks normal on my side so idk what's wrong with it. But yeah I'm used to having the basics so I'm gonna just try to get the truck with all basics and drop it by 2k and if they won't then I'll get the other one


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Fyi 2k is roughly 45 more on your payment


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I can't make any sense of all that either. Good luck.

Anyway, my 2011 doesn't have any power options like windows, locks and seats. Those are the only things I miss sometimes but for $29,000...I'll live without them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Do they both have prep package, why the different gross weight? Its hard to read and copy and paste sucks on PS.


----------



## rcnease (Nov 3, 2013)

If you plan on doing that much heavy salting (like I do) then why would you go brand new and pay for that depreciation on the vehicle. Get yourself a really nice used truck and let it rip. I can't ever see myself buying a new truck to plow and salt in. Just not worth it to me. There are many nice used trucks that I think you could get. 

If you are stuck on getting a new truck, go with the loaded truck so you won't be sorry later on wishing you got the better truck. If you are only talking 1K difference, that is an easy choice if you ask me.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol i now understand it grouped everything together when i pasted it instead of leaving it separated and being able to read it. can you edit a post?? lol or just delete the post cause i understand what i should do now


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Any decent dealer will show you the invoice and sell you a truck for $200 over invoice.
Personally, the button shift 4x4 and power windows are mandatory. Heated mirrors come with the power group. My 15 was ordered with;

Snow plow package
Electronic locker with 4:30 gears
Electronic 4x4 shift
XL appearance package (chrome wheel trim, bumpers, grill piece, 4 speaker stereo with CD, cruise)
Power group with keyless remote
18" rims and tires
All terrain Michelin tires
Cloth seats
Trailer brake
Upfitter switches
Cab steps
Skid plates
Remote start
Cab lights
Extra heavy duty alternator

MSRP was $40,255
Dealer invoice was $37,642
Dealer discounted from msrp all but $200
Subtract $2500 for plow upfit rebate (!!!)
Subtract $1000 for ford credit financing
Subtract another $3000 in rebates

My out the door price for my special order F350 was $31,342.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Fresh off the transport. Hasn't even been through dealer prep.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

its beautiful, I ended up buying the one with basic functions. Got a better deal on that one than the other one. I would have spent nearly 4,000 more for the one with all the good stuff but im not gonna miss any of that stuff. I've always had just the basics.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1858110 said:


> Fresh off the transport. Hasn't even been through dealer prep.


Very nice and sounds like a good deal. I wish I lived closer to you, so I could put my striping brush to it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1858110 said:


> Fresh off the transport. Hasn't even been through dealer prep.


I like that grill...looking good.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1858110 said:


> Fresh off the transport. Hasn't even been through dealer prep.


Looks good glad it made it in for you Now install the plow


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If it's one that's in stock, with enough hounding, a 5% discount below invoice plus the rebates can be had.


Buswell Forest;1858103 said:


> Any decent dealer will show you the invoice and sell you a truck for $200 over invoice.
> Personally, the button shift 4x4 and power windows are mandatory. Heated mirrors come with the power group. My 15 was ordered with;
> 
> Snow plow package
> ...


2500 Upfit rebate for the plow??? Damn!!!! All we got out of Dodge was 500!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1858616 said:


> If it's one that's in stock, with enough hounding, a 5% discount below invoice plus the rebates can be had.
> 
> 2500 Upfit rebate for the plow??? Damn!!!! All we got out of Dodge was 500!


Yeah really how'd he get 2500? I only got a 1000


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

3 programs, $1000, $1000, $500.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My dealer's number is 603 224 2501, my sales person is Ruth Stephenson, extension 8012. Call her and ask how she did it. Don't let the fact that it is a woman put you off. She knows the Super Duty better than any salesman I have spoken with, and I called around a lot on both trucks.
She has sold light duty commercial Ford trucks exclusively for 14 years now.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowplower1;1858780 said:


> Yeah really how'd he get 2500? I only got a 1000


I got 2750 off on programs on my 2015 chassis


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I still got almost 8,000 dollars worth of rebates and incentives so i can't say i didn't get enough off. From 37390 to 29745 isn't bad lol


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowplower1;1859301 said:


> I still got almost 8,000 dollars worth of rebates and incentives so i can't say i didn't get enough off. From 37390 to 29745 isn't bad lol


I know my chassis was sold at invoice then they took off the rebates stuff. I still have the window sticker


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Wouldn't it be interesting to know the actual price a dealer pays for each car or truck on the lot? We all see the MSRP on the window sticker and we see ads for thousands off, sales "below dealer cost" (one of my favourites !) etc. etc. Plus there is always somebody that knows somebody that knows somebody at a dealership and he knows exactly what a dealer pays ! I guess we get a good deal when we feel like we are getting a fair price that is below the sticker price but it still makes me wonder.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

jimbo64;1859438 said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting to know the actual price a dealer pays for each car or truck on the lot? We all see the MSRP on the window sticker and we see ads for thousands off, sales "below dealer cost" (one of my favourites !) etc. etc. Plus there is always somebody that knows somebody that knows somebody at a dealership and he knows exactly what a dealer pays ! I guess we get a good deal when we feel like we are getting a fair price that is below the sticker price but it still makes me wonder.


Ik i really do wonder because they give the same deals for any other business so it's not like we get any special treatment unless you get a friend's and family discount through the actual maker


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

My 2012 F250 was a left over and it was advertised for 8k off MSRP before rebates were figured in. So in the end it was 11k off of MSRP, but I'm sure they didn't loose any money on the deal.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

They still make $1200 to $1500 even selling at invoice. It's called "holdback". Any incentive or rebate comes out of the manufacturers end. Has nothing to do with the dealers profit.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1858616 said:


> If it's one that's in stock, with enough hounding, a 5% discount below invoice plus the rebates can be had.
> 
> 2500 Upfit rebate for the plow??? Damn!!!! All we got out of Dodge was 500!


I'd like to know more about the $2500.00 upfit rebate for the plow. Is that something your dealer offers ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jimbo64;1859866 said:


> I'd like to know more about the $2500.00 upfit rebate for the plow. Is that something your dealer offers ?


For chits and giggles, I called 2 local dealers and they both said the same thing unprompted, 1000 upfit for a plow.

I don't know where he got 2500.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I hate everything about XLs. unless your a huge company buying lots of trucks for employees. Salt never faulted my interior, exterior or XLT options so you may be flying blind if you don't do upkeep on your vehicles.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;1859950 said:


> For chits and giggles, I called 2 local dealers and they both said the same thing unprompted, 1000 upfit for a plow.
> 
> I don't know where he got 2500.


I posted the dealer phone number and sales person's extension. Call.
I got $2500 for plow upfit rebates. $1000 for commercial, $1500 available to anyone. Perhaps they weren't supposed to combine them, but they did.


----------

